# "Sexy Cora" ist tot



## Tokko (20 Jan. 2011)

Sie lag seit mehreren Tagen im Koma – jetzt ist "Sexy Cora" in einer Hamburger Klinik gestorben. Die Ex-Big-Brother-Kandidatin wurde nur 23 Jahre alt.



​
"Big-Brother"-Sternchen Cora ist tot. Nach Informationen der "Bild"-Zeitung starb die 23-Jährige am Mittwoch um 14.30 Uhr im Hamburger Uniklinikum Eppendorf. Sie lag seit mehreren Tagen im Koma, nachdem sie schwere Hirnschäden bei einer Busen-OP erlitten hatte. 



Schon bei der Einlieferung nach der Busen-OP hatten die Ärzte ihrem Mann Tim W. wenig Hoffnung gemacht. Coras Überlebenschancen wurden auf 50:50 geschätzt. Das Pornosternchen hatte bei ihrer sechsten Brustvergrößerung während der Schönheitsoperation in einer Hamburger Klinik einen Herzstillstand erlitten. Die 23-Jährige soll fast 15 Minuten ohne Sauerstoff gewesen sein. Seitdem lag sie im künstlichen Koma und wurde auf die Intensivstation des Universitätsklinikums Eppendorf (UKE) eingeliefert. Ein Versuch, sie aus der Narkose zu holen, scheiterte. 
Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung gegen zwei Ärzte, einen Chirurgen und eine Anästhesistin. Offenbar soll das EKG-Gerät falsch angeschlossen oder defekt gewesen sein. Die Ermittler wollen allerdings auch klären, ob "Sexy Cora" eventuell Wachstumshormone oder andere Substanzen eingenommen hat, ohne die Ärzte darüber zu informieren. 


Quelle:
welt.de


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Jan. 2011)

*das stimmt mich traurig , jetzt kümmern sich die Engel um dich Cora*


----------



## woodyjezy (20 Jan. 2011)

Ja hab ich auch gerade gelesen! Wahnsinn! Ruhe sie in Frieden!


----------



## Berlin2010 (20 Jan. 2011)

R.I.P. " Sexy Cora "


----------



## champus99 (20 Jan. 2011)

selber schuld


----------



## AMUN (20 Jan. 2011)

Das ist ja doof... möge sie ihren Frieden finden


----------



## Punisher (20 Jan. 2011)

R. I. P.


----------



## Katzun (20 Jan. 2011)

schade, mir war sie sehr sympathisch.

ruhe in frieden cora!


----------



## Henny (20 Jan. 2011)

Sorry Leute aber sie wirklich selbst Schuld.
Wer sich die Brust von 70f auf 70g operieren lässt, der hat wirklich nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.

Dennoch möge sie ihren Frieden finden.


----------



## Spezi30 (20 Jan. 2011)

sorry kein Mitleid meinerseits: gegen den Rat der Ärzte die sechste Brust-Op haben wollen, ist einfach nur dämlich. Ich finds nur traurig, dass jetzt noch versucht wird, den Ärzten die Schuld zu geben im netz und in der Presse, sorry, das finde ich echt übel - für die habe ich eher Mitleid

öh...Sexy Cora...??? Was war denn an der Sexy?? Sorry, ich steh nicht so auf Wertstoff


----------



## Muli (20 Jan. 2011)

In dem alter zu versterben ist tragisch. Aber unter den Umständen ist es wirklich mehr als fahrlässig.

Wer da nun wem die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebt ist dabei garnicht von Belang. Die OP war einfach unnötig und keine OP ist ohne Risiko!

Dennoch RIP Cora!


----------



## dragonxy (21 Jan. 2011)

haha... "schwere Hirnschäden bei einer Busen-OP"


----------



## berki (21 Jan. 2011)

Es ist schade und traurig zu gleich das sie so früh gehen musste.
Aber sollte sich vorher überlegen es Wert ist sich die Schönheit um jeden Preis zu erkaufen.
Trotzdem möge sie in Frieden ruhen.
berki


----------



## tommie3 (21 Jan. 2011)

Machs gut Mädchen.


----------



## Chamser81 (21 Jan. 2011)

Leider hat sie sich mit diesen "Schönheits"-OPs nicht nur entstellt, sondern jetzt auch noch mehr oder weniger selbst umgebracht!

Schade um eine junge und einstmals sehr schöne Frau!


----------



## korat (21 Jan. 2011)

dragonxy schrieb:


> haha... "schwere Hirnschäden bei einer Busen-OP"
> 
> Viel Spaß in der Hölle ^^



Über Sinn und Unsinn einer solchen Operation kann man ja diskutieren, habe selbst absolut nichts dafür übrig, aber über den Tod der 23 jährigen Frau zu lachen und ihr Spaß in der Hölle zu wünschen, ist widerlich und und beweist, dass
*DRAGONXY AUCH OHNE OP SCHEINBAR MIT SCHWERSTEN HIRNSCHÄDEN ZU KÄMPFEN HAT !!!*


----------



## syd67 (21 Jan. 2011)

also wie schon auf einem anderen post gesagt,schade um einen jungen menschen
ob man sie nun mochte oder nicht(sorry wohne sooo weit weg kenn sie nichtmal!)
aber muesst ihr euch hier gegenseitig angreifen?
geht gegen ihren manager und man an! der hat sie ja wohl aus geldgeilheit dazu
getrieben!und er wird in kuerzester zeit eine neue doll haben die er verkaufen kann!


----------



## Rainer Wenger (21 Jan. 2011)

Wirklich traurig, wie bei manchen der Schönheitswahn ausartet... ich kann nur hoffen, dass angehende junge Frauen durch diesen Vorfall endlich mal wachgerüttelt werden und sich sowas vorher erst gründlich überlegen. 

Mein Beileid an alle Angehörigen.


----------



## Spezi30 (21 Jan. 2011)

dragonxy schrieb:


> haha... "schwere Hirnschäden bei einer Busen-OP"
> 
> Viel Spaß in der Hölle ^^



ups, voll verklickt...wollt doch nur zitieren...
Naja im Grunde genommen sehe ich es nicht sooo viel anders wie du (vielleicht nicht ganz so krass), nur was man sich denkt und was man ausspricht, das sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach schon überlegen...
Mit tut es aber eher um die Ärzte leid, die sich jetzt Vorwürfe anhören dürfen, es ist nun mal bekannt, dass bei OPs was schiefgehen kann und wenn jemand sich sechsmal unnötigerweise in Gefahr begibt und dann wenn etwas schiefgeht, sich alle auf die armen Ärzte stürzen, die sowieso aus Sicht der Medien und der Bevölkerung oft die Ärsche sind, dann tendiert mein Verständnis dafür echt gegen null, sorry...und bei diesen zum Teil echt besessenen "Stars", mal ehrlich, selbst wenn sie über alle Risiken aufgeklärt wurde, glaubt hier ernsthaft jemand, die hätte soviel im KOpf gehabt und es gelassen?! Finde es übel, dass dann sofort alle danach schreien, die Ärzte zu bestrafen, die auch nur ihren job machen...sicher kann da auch was schiefgehen, und das ist nicht gut, ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass jemand, der sich sechsmal unters Messer legt, eh schon eine Grundgefährdung haben dürfte, denn es sollte allgemein bekannt sein, dass medizinische Eingriffe kein Kinderspielplatz sind...kopf99
Meine Meinung dazu, ich warte auf die ersten Steine 

PS: Was Männer an solchen Frauen finden, wird mir glaube ich den Rest meines Lebens verborgen bleiben...


----------



## Crash (21 Jan. 2011)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> ... nur was man sich denkt und was man ausspricht, das sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach schon überlegen...



*Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung:thumbup:*


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Jan. 2011)

Guten Morgen,
tief berührt möchte ich der Familie mein Beileid ausdrücken und hoffe, dass die Trauer bald zu liebevoller Erinnerung werden wird.
Die Gesellschaft sollte einmal darüber nachdenken, ob sie die Mitverantwortung für diesen tragischen Tod trägt, denn durch die dem labilen Individuum auferlegten Dogmen und Konventionen wird es zu Handlungen gezwungen, die der Irrationalität folgen und in der Summe, pathologische Dysfunktion abbilden.
Zitat:
Wer im Gedächtnis seiner Lieben lebt,
der ist nicht tot, der ist nur fern;
tot ist nur, wer vergessen wird.
In diesem Sinne!
Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## NAFFTIE (22 Jan. 2011)

Katzun schrieb:


> schade, mir war sie sehr sympathisch.
> 
> ruhe in frieden cora!



ja mir auch 
ein großer Verlust sie war erst 23 
unfassbar 

ruhe in Frieden kleine Cora maus


----------



## AMUN (22 Jan. 2011)

*Also antworten wie "selbst Schuld" könnt ihr euch sparen* 

Es kann doch nicht angehen das IHR über jemanden herzieht der auf wirklich tragische weise von uns gegangen ist... über das für und wieder muss man jetzt nun wirklich nicht mehr diskutieren.

Mit 23 Jahren zu sterben ist einfach schlimm 

Amun


----------



## NAFFTIE (22 Jan. 2011)

dragonxy schrieb:


> haha... "schwere Hirnschäden bei einer Busen-OP"
> 
> Viel Spaß in der Hölle ^^




ich fass es nicht wie hirnlos und respektlos manche denken


----------



## Franky70 (22 Jan. 2011)

Der Tod eines so jungen Menschen ist immer traurig, egal welchen Job sie ausübte.
Wie kann man nur solch zynischen Mist schreiben, echt armselig.


----------



## syd67 (23 Jan. 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> tief berührt möchte ich der Familie mein Beileid ausdrücken und hoffe, dass die Trauer bald zu liebevoller Erinnerung werden wird.
> Die Gesellschaft sollte einmal darüber nachdenken, ob sie die Mitverantwortung für diesen tragischen Tod trägt, denn durch die dem labilen Individuum auferlegten Dogmen und Konventionen wird es zu Handlungen gezwungen, die der Irrationalität folgen und in der Summe, pathologische Dysfunktion abbilden.
> Zitat:
> ...



danke fuer diese worte lieber gast!
sind es nicht wir maenner mit unseren vorstellungen von schoen, die andere menschen zu sachen treiben die sie normalerweise nicht tuen wuerden?


----------



## stepi (23 Jan. 2011)

R.I.P. Cora. Bin immer noch schockiert


----------



## hoppel (24 Jan. 2011)

Muli schrieb:


> In dem alter zu versterben ist tragisch. Aber unter den Umständen ist es wirklich mehr als fahrlässig.
> 
> Wer da nun wem die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebt ist dabei garnicht von Belang. Die OP war einfach unnötig und keine OP ist ohne Risiko!
> 
> Dennoch RIP Cora!



Stimme ich voll und ganz zu - sie war sich dem Risiko bewusst naja hoffentlich hält es wenigstens andere verwirrte Mädels von derart unnötigen OPs ab


----------



## beachkini (24 Jan. 2011)

ab heute berichtet bie bild in einer serie über ihr leben von kindheit an. kleiner tip für die, die es interessiert


----------



## JayP (25 Jan. 2011)

Ein völlig unnützer und viel zu früher Tod!

Aber das habe ich auch schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, am Meisten kotzt mich die Geldgeilheit mancher Ärzte an, die solch schwachsinnige OPs durchführen.

Wenn jemand ganz offensichtlich psychische Defizite hat und die hatte Cora nunmal, warum sonst sollte man sich solch einen Extrem Busen operieren lassen, ja dann hab ich als Arzt auch die Pflicht den Patienten vor sich selbst zu schützen und diese OP abzulehnen.

Aber ob jetzt ein Arzt Michael Jackson Propofol injiziert, ein anderer Arzt einem anderem süchtigem Promi Medikamente verschreibt oder wie in dem Fall von Cora einfach nur eine total riskante und überflüssige OP durchführt, letztendlich siegt immer die Gier nach Geld.

Und wenn ein junges Mädchen wie Carolin aka Cora meint sie könnte nix anderes als Porno (hat sie mal im BBrother Haus geäußert), und sich deshalb wieder und wieder unters Messer legt um dem abgestumpften Pornokonsumenten noch was neues zu bieten, damit sich die Videos weiter schön verkaufen, ja dann ist das in hohem Maße tragisch.

Ich hoffe auch, dass der Tod von Cora wenigstens einige dazu bringt darüber nachzudenken ob es sich lohnt für das schnelle Geld und falsche Schönheitsideale das eigene Leben zu riskieren.

Cora wünsche einfach nur dass sie jetzt an einem besseren Ort ist, wo Geld einem garnichts nützt und es wirklich wahre Liebe gibt.engel09


----------



## Spezi30 (25 Jan. 2011)

JayP schrieb:


> Ein völlig unnützer und viel zu früher Tod!
> 
> Aber das habe ich auch schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, am Meisten kotzt mich die Geldgeilheit mancher Ärzte an, die solch schwachsinnige OPs durchführen.



diese sogenannten Stars sind genauso geldgeil und blöd und dafür fehlt mir jedes Verständnis. ich sage es ganz direkt: jedes tote Kind und jeder Verkehrstote berührt mich mehr als diese komische Cora. Mal ehrlich, wer dauernd Drogen nimmt, muss auch mit frühem Ableben rechnen, udn wenn man sich sechsmal unter s Messer legt..sorry, wer nicht genug kriegen kann, verliert halt. Das war schon in der alten Geschichte vom Fischer und seiner Frau so...


----------



## JayP (27 Jan. 2011)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> diese sogenannten Stars sind genauso geldgeil und blöd und dafür fehlt mir jedes Verständnis. jedes tote Kind und jeder Verkehrstote berührt mich mehr als diese komische Cora.



Solange jemand kein Mörder,Drogendealer oder ähnliches ist, finde ich sollte jedes Menschenleben gleich viel Wert sein.


----------



## Cr4zyJ4y (30 Jan. 2011)

die ärzte haben aber auch schuld die haben es nicht mal gemerkt das sie kein sauerstoff kriegt!!! wie kann denn sowas bitteschön passieren ??? also ich find es meiner meinung nicht ok wenn welche um die ärzte mitleid haben man sollte es mal mehr verfolgen und dann sowas zu schreiben!!!.

RIP Cora


----------



## amuell1 (31 Jan. 2011)

wahhhnsinnn!!!


----------



## Franky70 (1 Feb. 2011)

NAFFTIE,
bei allem Verständnis für die tragischen Umstände um Coras Tod, aber sie jetzt als "Engel" zu bezeichnen, ist mir doch eine Spur too much.


----------



## NAFFTIE (6 Feb. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> NAFFTIE,
> bei allem Verständnis für die tragischen Umstände um Coras Tod, aber sie jetzt als "Engel" zu bezeichnen, ist mir doch eine Spur too much.





Engel im dem Sinne das sie ein lebensfroher lieber Mensch war , das bestättigen mehre Leute die sie kannten und nicht bezogen darauf was sie beruflich machte oder einfach nur hübsch war .
Und ehrlich es ist mir so egal ob du es gut findest oder nicht sie ist tot und verdient Respekt und keine schlechten Nachruf.


RIP CAROLIN

Bei deiner Geburt Carolin , da hat es geregnet , es war aber kein normaler Regen der vom Himmel fiel , es waren Tränen den der Himmel hat geweint ... weil er seinen schönsten Stern verloren hat ... jetzt hat er dich wieder , und schliesst dich voller Liebe ins Firmament ,wo du wieder strahlst .... als der hellster Stern ......nun seht hoch zum Himmel , diese kleine helle Licht , es blinkt uns an , als möchte es sagen ....ich bin hier mir geht es gut .... ich lebe unvergessen in euren Herzen für immer weiter ....RIP Carolyn....du kleiner Stern...​


----------



## Franky70 (6 Feb. 2011)

Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die schlecht über sie geschrieben haben, also relax, NAFFTIE.

Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz, warum so eine nachträgliche Heiligsprechung erfolgt.
Sie war eine Pornodarstellerin, die leider zu früh bei einer OP starb.
Traurig und tragisch, aber täglich sterben soo viele junge Menschen.


----------

